# Thoughts on this school



## bigfootsquatch (May 11, 2008)

There is a teacher close to where I live that teaches the 24 short form(http://www.taichi4me.com/)

Obviously it is not a martial arts oriented school. It's essentially being taught like most Tai Chi, as a "dance of health*(what the instructor calls it!). I really am not comfortable with taking Tai Chi lessons unless I am learning true(preferable Yang style) Tai Chi, which I fear will not be the case here. Since this is my only option for instruction in Tai Chi within 2 hours from my house, do you guys think this would be a start, or should I wait until I find something else?

Don't feel bad about telling me exactly how you feel either.


----------



## ggg214 (May 12, 2008)

it's just a chance to get close to taiji, more understanding about this MA.
that's all.
if you want to get real taiji training, you still have to keep finding a good teacher.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2008)

Since I have never heard of Xiaoan Wang or her teacher Bai Hongshun I really do not know what to tell you.

If it is 24 form as taught at the Wushu Academies in China that is done in Wushu competitions it will, in my opinion, teach you bad habits as far as traditional Yang style goes. It does have martial application however but I doubt Xiaoan Wang will teach them if she even knows them.

For 24 with applications of 24 you can look to Shou-Yu Liangs DVD but understand some of his applications are from Shuaijiao not taiji, but his 24 form is pretty good

My very first form was 24 form and when I started learning traditional (from a different sifu) I did find it had taught me some bad habits but it also did assist me in understanding some of the forms I was learning so I guess you could say it was 6 to 1 half a dozen to the other. But I did not do 24 for a very long time after starting traditional. Recently I started doing 24 form again and it is VERY different from what I was taught by my first sifu. It is now a short traditional form with traditional postures and stances. 

I would need to know more about Bai Hongshun before I could have any idea of what Xiaoan Wang is teaching but from the look of the descriptions it is the PRC sanctioned Yang style. 

But still it may not hurt to go take a look and see what you think. The price is a bit steep to me, 1.5 hour class roughly 4 times a month for $100. My sifu charges half that for 10 weeks.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 12, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Since I have never heard of Xiaoan Wang or her teacher Bai Hongshun I really do not know what to tell you.
> 
> If it is 24 form as taught at the Wushu Academies in China that is done in Wushu competitions it will, in my opinion, teach you bad habits as far as traditional Yang style goes. It does have martial application however but I doubt Xiaoan Wang will teach them if she even knows them.
> 
> ...


 
It is indeed expensive. That's one reason why I haven't went and tried it(though I should watch like you suggested). Unfortunately she is the only one I know of in the area that teaches Tai Chi. I know there is a Wu Tai Chi school about 2 hours from here http://www.leeskungfu.com/. I doubt I could make it enough to get benefit from it since I am currently in college. 

*Note, I also looked for more info on Bai Hongshun and couldn't find any info on him, not that this means he's a bad teacher, but flaunting your teacher's name around when there's no information on him doesn't serve much purpose IMO.

Thanks for the info on the dvd as well. I may check into that :asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 12, 2008)

bigfootsquatch said:


> It is indeed expensive. That's one reason why I haven't went and tried it(though I should watch like you suggested). Unfortunately she is the only one I know of in the area that teaches Tai Chi. I know there is a Wu Tai Chi school about 2 hours from here http://www.leeskungfu.com/. I doubt I could make it enough to get benefit from it since I am currently in college.
> 
> *Note, I also looked for more info on Bai Hongshun and couldn't find any info on him, not that this means he's a bad teacher, but flaunting your teacher's name around when there's no information on him doesn't serve much purpose IMO.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the dvd as well. I may check into that :asian:


 
Bai Hongshun could be very well known in her section of China but his name could meam little in other areas or outside of China. I am not exactly sure what being one of the top 100 in China actually mean. If it associated with duan ranking system in and of istelf it means little but he still could be highly skilled, I just don't know who he is but then there are a lot of very good cma sifus I do not know


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (May 12, 2008)

bigfootsquatch said:


> There is a teacher close to where I live that teaches the 24 short form(http://www.taichi4me.com/)
> 
> Obviously it is not a martial arts oriented school. It's essentially being taught like most Tai Chi, as a "dance of health*(what the instructor calls it!). I really am not comfortable with taking Tai Chi lessons unless I am learning true(preferable Yang style) Tai Chi, which I fear will not be the case here. Since this is my only option for instruction in Tai Chi within 2 hours from my house, do you guys think this would be a start, or should I wait until I find something else?
> 
> Don't feel bad about telling me exactly how you feel either.


 
They say it themselves in the main page: 

*Tai Chi is a Chinese martial art that is primarily practiced for its health benefits, including a means for dealing with tension and stress. Tai Chi emphasizes complete relaxation and is essentially a form of medication, or what has been called "meditation in motion."People of all ages can learn the gentle turning and stretching movements of Tai Chi, which can be adapted to match any level of physical ability. Through Tai Chi, many people will find its gentle movements to be an effective therapy for a wide range of health problems, including poor circulation, high blood pressure, arthritis and rheumatism, back pain, breathing difficulties, and digestive and nervous disorders.*

They aren't about learning how to defend yourself.  This is about the touchy feely new wave craze that is passed no to Americans because in this country we are (I know there are those who will feel offended but it's the truth) ignorant of anything not from here.

All of the people in the photos on that page are older people who want to exercise, not go through the training needed to use the martial aspects (if the instructor can teach it).  Since it is the 24 form it means this is nothing more than an exercise class.

Like Xue said, you'll more than likely learn nothing more than bad habits.


----------



## ggg214 (May 12, 2008)

here, i have same question about who the "Bai Hongshun" is.
and in fact i don't hear anything about "best masters in MA".
IMO, best masters in fighting and best masters in training may not be the same thing.
the more communicate with the real masters in MA, the more i find that they are living a quiet life, as ordinary persons. so this kind of award is nothing to them, and they will not use this way to attract students. 
therefore, i think when you are finding a sifu, pay more attention to his kung fu and training methods.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 12, 2008)

The Lee's Kung Fu school has a very good reputation. He is a well respected teacher and I suspect the Shreveport school, run by his students, is quite good. He would teach a full program of Wu style including push hands and self protection.


----------



## DaPoets (May 13, 2008)

It seems like Tai Chi for health like my Taoist Tai Chi society except way more pricey for some reason...  My branch only requests $105 and that covers you for 4 months...  That $100 per session price tag is kinda serious....


----------



## Formosa Neijia (May 14, 2008)

The price at the first school is high, but if it's more convenient then do it. You may spend more time and money (gas) driving to other schools so it won't be worth it. 

If you have no other options, I wouldn't worry about doing the wushu 24. She also does the 42, sword, and dao yin gong so it's likely a fairly involved system. You won't do applications much but that can wait. Get the taiji down first. I wouldn't worry about bad habits. Start where you can and upgrade as you go.

Johnny Lee is great if you can get to his school. He's a fighter from Hong Kong and his guys are serious about what they do. If you can attend his classes, by all means do so. All three of his styles are good.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 15, 2008)

thanks guys for all the advice. you guys have gotten me interested in the Lee school. I may try to work something out with in the form of private lessons or something. I will also consider checking into the closer school as suggested. 
Thanks again


----------

